
Show HN: Pg_insights – Convenient SQL for monitoring Postgres database health - mgartner
https://github.com/lob/pg_insights
======
mgartner
This is an evolving collection of useful SQL for checking in on some important
PG metrics. It's been a valuable resource recently at Lob to check in on our
Postgres usage and health.

Heroku's pg-extras inspired this tool. pg_insights is useful for PG instances
outside Heroku's hosted DB service. [https://github.com/heroku/heroku-pg-
extras](https://github.com/heroku/heroku-pg-extras)

